# Is it a dry night tonight?



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

or tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

It is not dry tonight, just received confirmation from a bar manager.

Too early to tell about tomorrow...

Cheers!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

cobragb said:


> It is not dry tonight, just received confirmation from a bar manager.
> 
> Too early to tell about tomorrow...
> 
> Cheers!


Super, thanks!


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

bar manager in Nelsons said no dry day


----------



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

This Eid isn't dry. I think it is only Eid Al Adha (November) that has a dry night


----------

